# Glasgow espresso



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Just asking here for good coffee people (cafe's) in Glasgow where I can sit and drink a nice coffee.

its occurred to me that I need to have some sort of benchmark to compare to my home kit.

So hopefully I'll get the train into Glasgow and sit with a couple of top class espresso's.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Avenue on byres Rd or laboratoria espresso on west Nile St are both pretty decent.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://twitter.com/allstartedhere?lang=en

Wherever this man sells coffee / @jeebsy


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeebsy is at Partick market every second Saturday, not sure what week.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you folks, with any luck I'll be on the train from Helensburgh next week and heading for a couple of perfect espresso's, and the wife a milky version.


----------



## Lowdown (Aug 23, 2016)

Back To Black Coffee at Bakery 47 too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lowdown said:


> Back To Black Coffee at Bakery 47 too


Where it all started @ Bakery 47 too ( one week in four only sadly )


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Be prepared to wait for a seat at Bakery47 on weekends.

We were up early Saturday so popped down and there was a q outside before it even opened. Worth the wait though, freshly baked bread is amazing.


----------



## fra (Feb 23, 2017)

Pena on Eton Lane in the west end does great coffees. The guy who runs it is very friendly as well.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

The best coffee in Glasgow is in Accento Cafe at Claremont Street. It's cheap and rich, despite the cafe itself being a bit modest for my taste. But it's good for a coffee, espresso included, some nice seconds and it's very fast-serving. I can also recommend Paesano, it also has good prices and servicceable coffee, but with more options to eat something serious or switch to wine.


----------



## zidane72003 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, i am answering a little bit late but...Just to add my opinion here since i stayed for 1+ year to Glasgow doing my MSc.

The city has some pretty good and decent places.Unfortunately, the best IMHO Avenue has now been closed.

However, if u want to drink any real coffee i would suggest the above stores:

City center: Laboratorio Espresso by far, then Spitfire and lastly the Wilson street pantry

West end: the mecca of the coffee is here. KAF is an excellent small coffee shop. I loved the place. Fika also is very nice to sit and enjoy your coffee if i remember correctly is on the same street with KAF (i do now swear, however). Steamy has one of the best coffees, and now the guys i think will also start to roast. Papercup is a small roaster with two stores. Avenue exists, and i heard they are going soon to operate their roster. Pena also has excellent coffee, but i only visit it 2 times and lastly meadow Road

Under the Clyde river: if you are living here, i could only give u the two places that I've been: Buchta and bakery 47. The second one was one of the most stable coffees i ever taste. Remarkable balance.

So if someone ever pays any visit to the city, i think those are the best places. I will edit if i remember anything else and since i am thinking to live in Glasgow after October permanently, i will send new coffee shops in the area.

Ps: I hope my usage of the language was good enough with not any big mistakes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

zidane72003 said:


> Well, i am answering a little bit late but...Just to add my opinion here since i stayed for 1+ year to Glasgow doing my MSc.
> 
> The city has some pretty good and decent places.Unfortunately, the best IMHO Avenue has now been closed.
> 
> ...


Try

It All Started Here ....

Will blow the balls off all those places you mentioned

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1001589859/it-all-started-here/


----------



## zidane72003 (Sep 11, 2017)

I saw that...However the opening hours was something out of my reach. Only saw it open in fb photos. However i will try to go. TY very much for the recommendation .


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm personally a big fan of artisan roast's espresso but I'll admit I've not been to many of the reportedly amazing coffe shops elsewhere in the city centre. But I do plan on visiting as many as I can.


----------

